# DBUS arreo recevied whe external harddrive connected



## ChickenWing88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have al my music and photos on an external hard drive which i use to back up my mac book, However when i connect it to my freebsd box and access ti to pull files off of it dbus returns the following error message.

Any help would be more than welcom as my  amcbook is currently back at apple getting repaid? In fixes to this problem would also be more than welcome because i also have aloto of photos and documents on this hfs plus formated external hard Drive? 

```
DBUS error

DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
```


----------

